# Long Reef Mon 24/12



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Will be launching at 6:00. Forecast is for a breeze so I'll be looking to try the wrecks again


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am a very good chance to join you.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

So i said, "You know what's missing from the Chrissy Menu, some nice fresh Kingfish!"

Then It's like I said something wrong, again... "My God, we are going away for three days and you insist on fishing there, we have so much to do... and...."

BLa Bla blaaa is all I heard really.

Have fun fellas, Merry Christmas.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Peril,

Yellowfin and I will be heading down to Longreef to launch about 5:30am.
I'll take the UHF with me so hopefully we will catch up.
I'm hoping some Kingies are hanging around


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

fisherdan said:


> So i said, "You know what's missing from the Chrissy Menu, some nice fresh Kingfish!"
> 
> Then It's like I said something wrong, again... "My God, we are going away for three days and you insist on fishing there, we have so much to do... and...."
> 
> ...


I was told... we are missing some Kingfish from the menu... better bring some home 8)


----------



## Pete B (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm keen too....

see you before 6


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

OK see there guys


----------

